# Esspreso ratios



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Hello all

Today i set up a bean where the roaster advised the following.....

7g in 28 out @27 seconds

Thats the same as 14g in 56g out @27s isnt it?

Ratio of 1:4

Sooooooo..... If for example i wanted 18g in, would it be 72g out? @27s? Or would you pull longer time?

Also - if you are keeping the same ratios - why does the coffee taste so different? Is it purely down to shot time in this case?

I was also told that the hotter the shot - the more ground coffee i need to put in as they base their setting at 90c so if my pulls are hotter i need more coffee?

Also if the difference is 16g between the 'doubles' but both shots are going into 12oz cups - how noticeable would the taste be? 4% more shot and less milk to suit.

Cheers


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, 1:4 for a 18g dose would be 72g in the cup.

Forget sticking rigidly to 27s, focus on hitting 72g out and use grind adjustments to steer the taste (finer to mitigate sourness, coarser to mitigate silty/choking shots).

Different beans brew at different speeds, different grinders produce different shot times for similar extractions. 20-40s & anywhere in between might work.

If the coffee tastes very different at the same ratio, it's because your grind setting is not right for both doses. If you dial in for each the differences will be reduced.

7g*0.2=1.4g

1.4/28=5% concentration

18g*0.2=3.6g

3.6/72=5% concentration again. The bigger dose might produce more mouth feel.

8g of extra shot into each drink isn't likely to notice much if each drink is 12oz (a big drink for half a double shot), are you sure you can't just increase the milk proportion to match?


----------

